# REMOVING OBJECTS FROM PHOTOS



## KIZMET3 (May 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, and Greetings from the beautiful Lone Star State!
I am new here, and I need help on a project if someone could or wouldn't mind helping me. I am in no way a photographer. 
I have a nice photo of myself, and I would love to add it as my default on my Myspace page, and for my high school reunion coming up shortly... however in the picture, I have some gloves on near my face, and looks so cheesy. I don't know how to work with photoshop or any other photo program for that matter, so I was wondering if someone who is familiar with removing objects in a photo could help me. I would be so very greatful. My hands don't need to be in the photo, I just mainly want it to be just a bust shot, from about the chest to face. The back ground is a solid backdrop, with no other objects in the background. 
It seems like it would be easy to remove the gloves, for someone who knows how to remove objects. I would appreciate any help I can get. It is for my highschool reunion that is coming up in a few weeks. I would be more than happy to send the photo or post the photo to anyone that might be able to help me out. 
I am new to this forum, and I apologize if I have made this post in the wrong thread. I posted this same message in the beginners thread as well. I appreciate in advance any help I can get on this project. 
Much Peace & Kindness, Fran


----------



## iadubber (May 28, 2009)

Post a copy of the image and turn in Ok to edit your pictures preference.


----------



## Jaszek (May 28, 2009)

e-mail me the picture in full resolution. My e-mail can be found on my website: michalphoto.tk . I would post the e-mail here but spambots also love this forum


----------

